

Anonymous's social network hacked - d0ne
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2096571/anonymouss-social-network-hacked

======
wccrawford
Yes, you'd think they'd know about security than the average coder... But
there's 2 things about that:

1\. It isn't necessarily their top hackers that are working on this site.
Anyone can claim to be Anonymous just by invoking the name.

2\. It's a lot harder to secure a site than hack it.

